# Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen



## Thomas3619 (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte gerne meinen Teich beleuchten. Vorgestellt habe ich mir eine "sanfte" Unterwasserbeleuchtung oder eine über Wasser. Einfach nur damit es im dunkeln schön aussieht. 
Frage wäre was empfiehlt sich? Welche Erfahrungen / Beleuchtungen habt Ihr? Vielleicht auch mit einem Bild???  Mein Teich ist 15x5 m. Welche Stärke sollte man da nehmen (LED oder andere)
Wäre für viele Ideen dankbar.


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*

Servus Thomas

Ich hatte eine Gardena 12V Weg-Beleuchtung.


----------



## karsten. (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/5

mfG


----------



## GG aus GL (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

ich möchte auch eine Unterwasserbeleuchtung haben und sehe bei ebä 
"Teichbeleuchtung Unterwasserbeleuchtung Solar 3 tlg.Solar 3 tlg." für 19,99€

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Lunartec Unterwasser-Leuchten "U-Stones Trio", mit portabler Solarstation???

Denn vom Preis wäre das schon ein Knaller???

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## rockabillymike (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*



GG aus GL schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte auch eine Unterwasserbeleuchtung haben und sehe bei ebä
> "Teichbeleuchtung Unterwasserbeleuchtung Solar 3 tlg.Solar 3 tlg." für 19,99€
> ...



Servus. Also ich habe mir diese 3teiligen Solarstones vor 2 Monaten geholt. Anfangs kaufte ich mir 2 Sets. Ich war erstaunt über die Helligkeit und die lange Beleuchtungszeit bis in die Morgenstunden. Nach 4wöchiger Testphase habe ich mir 3 weitere Sets geholt. Inzwischen ist bei einem Set eine Leuchte kaputt und ein anderes Set funktioniert gar nicht mehr. 
Soviel von meiner Seite.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*

... also wir finden diese Beleuchtungen , sie geben ein recht helles Licht ab und sind dabei noch sehr sparsam im Stromverbrauch. Bei uns sind sie jetzt 2 Jahre im Einsatz in der Flachwasserzone und bleiben auch im Winter im Teich, was ihnen bisher nicht geschadet hat ...

Unser (subjektives ) Urteil: sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*

Hallo Thomas,

mein Favorit für Garten und Teich über Wasser ist nach wie
vor das Modell Myra von SL Light. Ist wunderbar schlicht
und hat 2 drehbare "Spots". 

Ein Bild wenns dunkel ist schieb ich noch nach.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## thomas.pajonk (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*

Hallo,


schau doch mal hier... Ich habe hier ein Bild von unserer Beleuchtung eingestellt.


----------



## thomas.pajonk (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*

Hier nun noch mal ein Bild direkt...


----------



## Hexe_Mol (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*



da ich gerade die beleuchtung unseres teiches plane, hänge ich mich mit meinen fragen einfach mal hier dran.
um so ungefähr zu zeigen, was ich bisher überlege, hab ich mal nen foto vom letzten frühjahr zweckentfremdet:

 

soweit bin ich bisher mit meinen überlegungen:

an der roten markierung befinden sich unterm steg 2 freie steckdosen, dort wäre also für strom gesorgt. alternative stromanschlussmöglichkeiten wären evtl im gartenhaus (wobei zwischen "kopfende" des bachlaufs und gartenhaus noch gut 10m sind, das kommt auf dem foto schlecht rüber) oder südlich vom teich an der terrasse (ungefähr da, wo man den sonnenschirm erkennt). 
ich möchte auf keinen fall licht IM teich sondern licht AM teich, ähnlich wie auf dem superschönen foto von helmut einige beiträge weiter oben
solarleuchten kommen nicht in frage.
einerseits möchte ich den teich / bach schon schön zur geltung bringen, andererseits natürlich keine "operatonssaal-beleuchtung"
momentan schwanke ich zwischen kleinen kugel- oder pilzleuchten - ebenfalls ähnlich wie auf helmuts foto - und diesen "steinen" mit integrierten strahlern. da bin ich mir nicht sicher und würde mich über tipps freuen.

fragen die für mich derzeit offen sind: 

LED? halogen? "normale" lampen? sprich energiesparbirnen? was ist wirklich sparsamer und vom preis-leistungs-verhältnis sinnvoll?
wenn man z.b von gardena, oase o. ä. solche "sets" kauft, dann sind das meistens 3 - maximal 5 - leuchten. wenn ich nun 10 leuchten verwenden wollte, müsste ich dann entsprechend mehr trafos kaufen, oder könnte ich alle an einen trafo hängen? 
liege ich mit den geplanten 10 überhaupt richtig, oder sind das viel zu viele? 
meine "traum-kabel-verlege-technik" wäre quasi ein langes kabel, das kreisförmig einmal um den teich herum gelegt wird und an den entsprechenden stellen ne lampe "dazwischengeklemmt". ist sowas realistisch, oder liege ich damit völlig daneben?  bei diesen leuchten-sets sind maximal 10 m kabellänge zwischen trafo und leuchte. das reicht mir hinten und vorne nicht, daher die überlegung mit diesem "kabelkreis". 
die beiden (evtl auch 3) leuchten oberhalb des stegs an nen extra kabel zu legen, würde ich für sinnvoll halten.
um nochmal auf diese kleinen standleuchten auf helmuts foto zurück zu kommen: haben solche lampen einen erdspieß, oder wie befestigt man die "stabil"?
so, erstmal genug gequasselt..... nun hoffe ich auf ganz viele sinnvolle tipps und ideen! 
:help


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*

Servus Anja

Unsere damaligen Leuchten waren Halogenlampen und keine ist nach 3 Jahren ausgefallen 



> wenn man z.b von gardena, oase o. ä. solche "sets" kauft, dann sind das meistens 3 - maximal 5 - leuchten. wenn ich nun 10 leuchten verwenden wollte, müsste ich dann entsprechend mehr trafos kaufen, oder könnte ich alle an einen trafo hängen?



Kommt ganz auf die Leistung der beigepackten Trafos an ... konnte bei den "Kugeln" 5 Lampen betreiben, drei waren im Set. Bei den kleinen Leuchten reichte auch ein Trafo.



> meine "traum-kabel-verlege-technik" wäre quasi ein langes kabel, das kreisförmig einmal um den teich herum gelegt wird und an den entsprechenden stellen ne lampe "dazwischengeklemmt". ist sowas realistisch, oder liege ich damit völlig daneben?  bei diesen leuchten-sets sind maximal 10 m kabellänge zwischen trafo und leuchte. das reicht mir hinten und vorne nicht, daher die überlegung mit diesem "kabelkreis".


Hatte auch "Kreisförmig" verlegt ....
Bei den kleinen Wegleuchten hatte ich 30m verlegt .... und die Leuchten wurden direkt an das Kabel angedockt wo man es brauchte.
Auch bei den "Kugeln" wurde die Kugel durch einen angeklemmten Abzweig per Stecker angedockt.



> um nochmal auf diese kleinen standleuchten auf helmuts foto zurück zu kommen: haben solche lampen einen erdspieß, oder wie befestigt man die "stabil"?


Sie haben einen Erdspieß, die Kugeln kann man aber auch statt des Spießes auch anschrauben. Ich hatte bei allen einen Erdspieß. Auch im Teich, natürlich nur dort wo die Substrathöhe auch den Spieß zu ließ.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*

hallo hemut 

 danke für deine tipps! 

ich merke schon so nen 3-lampen-set bringt mir nicht viel....  
da muss ich wohl schauen dass ich einzeln nen entsprechend starken trafo bekomme, dazu die entsprechenden x meter kabel und die einzelnen leuchten. : eigentlich möchte ich nur einen trafo haben, damit ich in der nähe der brücke nur einen so "kasten" unterbringen muss und auch nur eine steckdose damit belege. 

ich befürchte, da muss ich erst noch nen elektrotechnikstudium einschieben. :shock
welche abstände hattest du denn zwischen den lampen? ich habe momentan so zwischen 5 und 8 m abstand eingeplant, je nachdem wie es sich von der teich- und gartengestaltung anbietet...


----------



## mitch (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*

hallo Anja,

ich habe auch mal vor einiger zeit nach lampen für den teich gesucht und die gefunden:

http://www.ebreaker.de/product_info.php/cPath/219_274_257/products_id/3466

wenn du die mit led lampen versiehst solltest du auch fast keinen strom brauchen


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*

Servus Anja

Ich hatte drei Trafos verwendet ... diese waren an einer Oase InScenio FM-Master 3 angeschlossen. 2 Trafos der "Kugeln" an einer schaltbaren Steckdose, die Weglampen an der anderen schaltbaren Steckdose. An der regelbaren Steckdose war die Bachlauf/Filterpumpe angeschlossen.

Du könntest doch die _Oase InScenio FM-Master 3_ an die Steckdose unter dem Steg anschliessen und mit der Felsimitation tarnen . Die Trafos würde ich innen am Stegträger befestigen.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*

 ihr beiden 



Digicat schrieb:


> Du könntest doch die _Oase InScenio FM-Master 3_ an die Steckdose unter dem Steg anschliessen und mit der Felsimitation tarnen . Die Trafos würde ich innen am Stegträger befestigen.




hmm, das muss ich glaube ich mal ausführlich durchdenken. 
wenn ich die trafos untern steg schraube (super idee!  ), dann könnte ich sie ja auch direkt an die steckdosen dort anschließen und bräuchte das "oase-dings" gar nicht, oder? 
in unmittelbarer nähe des stegs könnte ich es sowieso nicht anbringen da fehlt mir in dem bereich der platz, müsste also auf jeden fall min 5 m vom steg entfernt sein. 



mitch schrieb:


> ich habe auch mal vor einiger zeit nach lampen für den teich gesucht und die gefunden:




danke für den link!  strahler möchte ich zwar aus optischen gründen keine, aber die haben dort ja auch noch andere gartenleuchten, ich geh gleich mal ne runde stöbern!


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*

Servus Anja



> wenn ich die trafos untern steg schraube (super idee!  ), dann könnte ich sie ja auch direkt an die steckdosen dort anschließen und bräuchte das "oase-dings" gar nicht, oder?


Wie schaltest du sie dann ein und aus 
oder ist die Steckdose geschaltet


----------



## Hexe_Mol (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*

hallo helmut,

die steckdosen können geschaltet werden, müssen aber nicht. sprich für jede steckdose gibts im gartenhaus nen "unterbrechungsschalter". an einer der steckdosen hängt die pumpe und die schalten wir auch einfach im gartenhaus an und aus. 

wobei natürlich was "ferngesteuertes" schon nett wäre, aber wirklich nötig ist bzw. wäre es nicht. 

was machen denn die __ taglilien? winter gut überstanden?


----------



## Olli.P (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*

Hi,

was ist mit selber bauen 

Meine Beleuchtung am Teich ist selbst hergestellt, mit Energiesparlampen betrieben und so gut wie beliebig ( 8 schaltbare Steckdosen ) durch ein REV-Ritter Steckdosen & Fernbedienugssystem erweiterbar


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*

Na dann ist das Oase-Dingsbums nicht nötig, ausser man will unbedingt eine Fernbedienung ... 
Hatte damals aus dem Wintergarten die Beleuchtung am Teich im Winter eingeschaltet 

Ja, die __ Taglilien "grünen", also den Winter haben sie gut überstanden 

Fortschritt wird natürlich fotografiert


----------



## Hexe_Mol (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*

 olli 



Olli.P schrieb:


> was ist mit selber bauen
> Meine Beleuchtung am Teich ist selbst hergestellt,




boah die sind ja klasse! ! !  : 

zumal ich für den vorgartenweg auch seit jahren passende wegeleuchten suche.... 
mal sehen, ob ich nen freiwilligen mit viel zeit finde, der lust hat, mir die zu bauen.  auf meiner eigenen bau-liste für 2011 stehen schon soooviele sachen, da ist das jahr schon wieder zu kurz.


----------



## axel (12. März 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*

Hallo Teichlichtfreunde

Könnt Ihr mir mal einen Tip geben wieviel Watt eine Teichleuchte, mit der ich Pflanzen am Teichrand beleuchten möchte, mindestens haben sollte.
Ich such ja was Energie sparendes. 
Reicht ne 1,6 Watt LED ?
Sind Farbeffekte zu empfehlen ?


lg
axel


----------



## Joerg (12. März 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*

Hallo Axel,
sollen die LED von unter Wasser auf die Pflanzen am Teichrand scheinen?
Ich hatte mir beim Discounter 4 LED Einsteckleuchten besorgt, die haben 4 Watt und machen die Umgebund schon gut hell.
Farbeffekte sind nicht so mein Geschmack, die taghellen LED auch nicht für jeden angenehm.


----------



## axel (12. März 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*

Hallo Jörg


Im Wasser möchte ich wegen meiner Fische keine Leuchten installieren.
Die Leuchten sollen trocken aufgestellt werden und die Pflanzen am Teichrand anleuchten.
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis mit dem taghellen Licht der LED.
Ich hätte eher einen warmes Licht der das Blattgrün zur Geltung bringt
Ist da Hallogenleuchte Besser ?  

lg
axel


----------



## RKurzhals (12. März 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*

Hallo Anja,
ich würde heute auf eine LED-Beleuchtung gehen. Aktuell ist das Sortiment da noch sehr unübersichtlich . Im Vergleich zu Halogen (12V) hast Du den gleichen Vorteil einer geringen Spannung der Leuchten, die ja am oder im Wasser stehen. Viel wichtiger finde ich den Stromverbrauch der LED's. Man kann bei einer modernen LED etwa 1W mit einer 10W-Glühlampe vergleichen (Halogen: 7W). Aktuell gibt es LED-Lampen mit über 10W Stromverbrauch (da wären wir bei einer 100W-Glühlampe... ). Das bedeutet, dass Du keine riesigen Trafos installieren musst, der Kabelquerschnitt nicht riesig sein muss (und damit lange Kabellängen einfach und preiswert sind ).
Zur Zeit gibt es LED-Lampen für kleine Fassungen wie G4 etc. in nur sehr kleinen Leistungen, da ist noch ein wenig warten angesagt. Ein Elektrotechnik-Studium brauchst Du nicht, aber eine sorgfältige (wasserdichte) Verlegung würde ich schon empfehlen.
Energiesparlampen würde ich an dieser Stelle nicht einsetzen, da diese immer auf 230 V ausgelegt sind, von den anderen negativen Aspekten mal zu schweigen... .
Vielleicht kennt schon jemand schöne LED-sets?


----------



## Joerg (12. März 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*

Hallo Axel,
diese LED Außenbeleuchtung gibt es sicher auch in warmweiß. Das Blattgrün kommt aber bei beiden gut zur Geltung.

Die LED Lampen haben den Vorteil, dass es einen Trafo gibt und die Lampen nur mit Niedervolt Strom versorgt werden.
Eine bessere Lichtausbeute ist von den Halogen nicht zu erwarten, aber etwas mehr Abwärme.


----------



## Stoer (13. März 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*



Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:


> ... also wir finden diese Beleuchtungen , sie geben ein recht helles Licht ab und sind dabei noch sehr sparsam im Stromverbrauch. Bei uns sind sie jetzt 2 Jahre im Einsatz in der Flachwasserzone und bleiben auch im Winter im Teich, was ihnen bisher nicht geschadet hat ...
> 
> Unser (subjektives ) Urteil: sehr empfehlenswert



Hallo,

welche Leuchten habt ihr denn da genau ?
Vor allem interessiert mich die tatsache, dass Ihr Eure Unterwasserleuchten in der Flachzone habt und diese auch im Winter im Teich bleiben.


----------



## axel (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*

Hallo Teichfreunde 

Ich wollt Euch mal meine neueste Investition für meinen Teich vorstellen.
Die gibts diese Woche bei einem großen Disconter Namens A..i für 39,99 €.
Es nennt sich Aqua Spot Set LED 3x1 Watt 
Unterwasser und Außenleuchtenset.
Der Kauf hat sich echt gelohnt . Hab mal ein Foto von dem was die Leuchten an an meinem Teich ausleuchten gemacht. 

 

Ich leuchte ca. 3 Meter damit gut aus. Wer noch weitere Informationen haben möchte PN an mich.
Vielleicht bekommt Ihr Samstag noch eine zu kaufen wenn Euch die Beleuchtung gefällt.


lg
axel


----------



## sprinter616 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*

Hi!!!

Schau Dir dies mal an!!!

Habe es gekauft und bin total begeistert!!!

Habe diese leuchten in ca 1,8 m Tiefe liegen und das ist der Hammer!!!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/4-8W-Pond-Li...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item3cc231bf41


Gruß Tom


----------



## axel (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beleuchtung am Teich- Erfahrungen*

Hallo Tom 

Ein interessantes Angebot ! Stell Deine Beleuchtung doch mal in Aktion mit einem Foto vor Bitte 

lg
axel


----------



## sprinter616 (6. Juni 2012)

Hi Axel!
Sorry hatte viel um die Ohren !
Hier mal ein Foto mit den leuchten Teilweise in ca 1.8 Meter Tiefe!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Tom


----------

